# Do we have a TT owning Lawyer?



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TTOC is putting together it's constitution and we need to ensure that public liaibility for events is taken into consideration. If we do have an lawyers on the forum, could they please IM me.

Cheers

Mark


----------

